# New Pup What food?



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

What is a good food to feed puppies?
The Lady has her on some kind of loyal something, which sound like it could not be too healthy, & My Yorkie is on Lamb & rice, but obviously can't feed the puppy adult food. Just wondreing what you guys reccomend, beside jusy the raw diet.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Is your puppy on Royal Canin?

We have lots of threads on puppy food. If you do a search you will find them. Here is one to get you started: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5089&highlight=puppy+food

I know that the excitement of getting a new puppy can make us crazy. We look forward to meeting her.


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks


----------

